# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  مهندسی کامپیوتر نوشیروانی بابل شبانه یا  بابلسر روزانه ؟

## alirezakhaki

سلام دوستان بین این دوتا کدوم رو بزنم ؟ فقط دغدغم پول شبانه کامپیوتر بابل هس هزینش چقد میشه ؟ تا جایی ک میدونم سطح کیفی فنی بابل خیییلی بالاس و 6 امین دانشگاه صنعتی کشوره

----------


## fireball

من با 6400 منطقه 2 میتونم دانشگاه گیلان مهندسی کامپیوتر قبول بشم

----------


## alirezakhaki

ایشالا

----------


## fireball

> من با 6400 منطقه 2 میتونم دانشگاه گیلان مهندسی کامپیوتر قبول بشم


خواهش میکنم یکی به من جواب بده

----------


## alirezakhaki

> خواهش میکنم یکی به من جواب بده


عزیز صدبار گفتم ایشالا و احتمال 99 درصد شبانشو ک قبولی روزانه احتمال کمتره . تاپیکو منحرف کردی کلن

----------


## fireball

> عزیز صدبار گفتم ایشالا و احتمال 99 درصد شبانشو ک قبولی روزانه احتمال کمتره . تاپیکو منحرف کردی کلن


جواب شما نیومده  برام به خاطر همین از دوباره پرسیدم.ممنون

----------

